

Why You Should Always Comment Your Code - deconq
http://www.codeconquest.com/why-you-should-always-comment-your-code/

======
mseebach2
That's an extremely bad example - why would cat _ever_ fall through to dog? At
least come up with a situation where fall through makes sense.

Generally, IMO, it's a much better idea to use meaningful constants and method
names.

So the code becomes:

    
    
        switch(action) {
          case CHECK_AND_FOO:
            check();
      
          case FOO:
            foo();
            break;
      
          default:
            llama();
        }
    
    

Now, Joe would not only know not to add in a break, but also _why_ \- all
without adding a single comment.

